# Dashboard restoration



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd like to stick with my original dashpad for my '68 and have it restored as opposed to going reproduction. I received a quote back from Just Dashes and was a little surprised at how expensive it is! (Of course, my car had to have A/C which is $250 more expensive.)
Has anyone had any experience with them or Dashboard Restorations?

Any other companies out there that do great work?


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

dashesdirect.com is another company you could try.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Just Dashes has a great reputation and is the "Go To" company for many top dollar restoration shops. They did the dash in my brother's 71 Challenger and several other cars I have seen; their work is excellent. And yes, they are expensive.

I have no knowledge or experience with "Dashboard Restorations".

I looked locally and found a company that does leather and vinyl repair for local dealerships. I have had them repair 3 dash pads, 2 consoles and a punctured seat cover over the past 5 years. The dash pads had typical cracks in the cover material, but were solid looking pieces.

Their work is impeccable and you really can't detect the repair. One of my cars (a 68) scored zero deductions for the dash and gauges when judged in the "Concours Restored" class at the GTOAA nationals in 2009.

Unfortunately, I don't have any "Before" pics, but here's what it looked like after they fixed the cracks:



















The pad in these pictures had 2 cracks running from the front edge of the pad all the way rearward and down to the bottom of the pad. One was above the gauge cluster and one was just to the right of the gauges, above the volume knob on the radio.

I have asked them if they would accept shipments from customers outside our area and they won't do it (too busy).

I'd check with local interior trim shops or dealers and see who they use; these companies do a lot of reconditioning for lease returns and used vehicle lots.

The company I use advertises under "Automotive Reconditioning" in the local Yellow Pages.

HTH


----------



## mrbill (Jan 5, 2013)

I looked a couple years before finding a reasonably priced dash pad for my 67. Just found one recently (ebay) for under $50 including shipping. I will have to dye it black but it's a very nice original pad. I'm happy.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

jmt455 said:


> I looked locally and found a company that does leather and vinyl repair for local dealerships. I have had them repair 3 dash pads, 2 consoles and a punctured seat cover over the past 5 years. The dash pads had typical cracks in the cover material, but were solid looking pieces.
> 
> Their work is impeccable and you really can't detect the repair. One of my cars (a 68) scored zero deductions for the dash and gauges when judged in the "Concours Restored" class at the GTOAA nationals in 2009.
> 
> ...


I make it back home to MI once in awhile so I could probably get it back there. Can you share with me what it cost? Mine has a couple hairline cracks at the corners when we pulled the brackets out so it's nothing too serious.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

They don't so steering wheels, do they?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

MO Goat said:


> I make it back home to MI once in awhile so I could probably get it back there. Can you share with me what it cost? Mine has a couple hairline cracks at the corners when we pulled the brackets out so it's nothing too serious.


The repairs on that 68 pad cost less than $160.

I don't know if they do steering wheels. I do my own steering wheels.

If you're going to be in the metro Detroit area, I can give you the contact info.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Just Dashes....67 GTO, custom red to match 2006 seats, 3 gaugepods added= $800....perfect job!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I had a local vinyl repair guy do my original pad that had a couple of small cracks for about $100. Call the high end dealerships like Mercedes or BMW and find out who they use for their repairs. He also restiched the corner on the top edge of my passenger seat for $40. When I get home I can post some pics if you like.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Damn, better than the 200ish I paid for the repro (although its quite good) from Ames. Good idea, post pics!! Pics pics...


----------

